# USB Keyboard at Console



## LazloFalconi (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been trying to get my USB keyboard working for hours, and I just can't figure it out. Legacy USB mode is on, and the keyboard even responds at the bootloader! But I cannot use it once the system is started. I've tried

```
kbdcontrol -k /dev/kbd1 < /dev/console > /dev/null
```

With my PS/2 keyboard plugged in. I've tried

```
kbdcontrol -k /dev/ukbd0 < /dev/console > /dev/null
```

And unplugged the PS/2 keyboard. Still nothing. I even put

```
keyboard="/dev/ukbd0"
```
in /etc/rc.conf. It still doesn't work. What am I missing? I've followed all of the steps in the handbook, and I've searched online for different options, but I can't find anything! Someone, anyone, please help me!

I'm using 9.0-CURRENT


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2012)

Run `$ tail -f /var/log/messages` and plug the keyboard in. Post the resulting messages.


----------

